# *hemp*



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This is directed to J'bo....I am curious what all the fuss is about hemp oil, can you please explain?



One of the most interesting questions posed to us at Manitoba Harvest Hemp Foods & Oils, regards the consumers attempt to balance their intake of Omega 6 and Omega 3 essential fatty acids (EFA). 

Modern nutritional research shows that we generally need 3 or 4 times as much Omega-6 as Omega-3. The common perception among people aware of the issue is that they are getting enough Omega-6 in their diet but not enough Omega-3. This prompts the repeated question;

"Shouldn't I be eating flaxseed oil, which has high Omega-3 instead of the balanced Hemp seed oil?" 

Perhaps, but the person who feels they are getting enough Omega-6 in their diet has five things to consider: 

1) Omega-6 and Omega-3 can also be bad fats. If they have been heated past 360 degrees F, hydrogenated, bleached, winterized, deodorized or refined in any way, chances are that the fatty acid has been altered from its good "cis" configuration to its bad "trans" configuration.

2) Is their current source of Omega-6 a quality source of Omega-6? If the Omega-6 they are getting hasn't come from a light and oxygen impermeable container, which has been refrigerated, the Omega-6 will be either "trans" or rancid. Looking at the common sources of Omega-6 we see that Canola oil is usually bleached and deodorized and comes hydrogenated or deep-fried. Corn oil is usually bleached and deodorized as is sesame and soybean oil. If one takes a walk down the grocery isle they will see that all of the corn, canola, sunflower, safflower, peanut and soybean oils are sitting at room temperature, in clear containers with no expiry date. The Omega-6 fats in these products are not in their good configuration. Therefore anyone relying on these sources for good Omega-6 fats is deceiving themselves.


3) There is a question of mutual presence. If you are eating a good supply of unrefined sunflower or safflower oil, flax may be the optimum choice to balance the omega-6 and the Omega-3 ratio. But, one should ask, "Is it best to get your Omega-6 in one meal and your Omega-3 in another, or is it best to have them both present at the same time?"

4) Hemp seed oil offers the direct metabolites of Omega-6 and 3, Gamma-Linolenic Acid and Stearidonic Acid. These metabolites are the same fats that are found in fish oils and are involved in the production of prostaglandin for hormones and in immune functions. Even if one did get unrefined sunflower oil and mixed it with unrefined flaxseed oil, you would mimic Hemp seed oil's Omega-6 to 3 ratio, but still be missing their direct higher metabolites.

5) Taste. Our experience has shown that after a certain time, most flaxseed oil consumers become tired of its taste. For these people, the pleasant nutty flavor of hemp seed oil is a welcome change. 

Nutrients in Hemp Seed

The most basic hemp seed product is the shelled seed, sometimes referred to as the "hemp seed nut." The other major hemp food products are hemp seed nut butter, which resembles peanut and other nut butters, and cold-pressed hemp seed oil and hemp seed flour. These basic products can be consumed alone or used along with or instead of other grains, seeds, nuts, and oils in any appropriate recipe.

In terms of its nutrient content, shelled hemp seed is 34.6% protein, 46.5% fat, and 11.6% carbohydrate (Table 1). The most important feature of hemp seed is that it provides both of the essential fatty acids (EFAs) needed in the human diet--linoleic and alpha-linolenic acid--as well as a complete and balanced complement of all essential amino acids.


Hemp Fats

As compared with most nuts and seeds, the 46.5% fat content of shelled hemp seed is relatively low, and hemp food products have a low cholesterol content and high content of the natural phytosterols that reduce cholesterol levels. Hemp seed oil has on average the highest mono and polyunsaturated fat content of all oils, taken collectively, of 89% (Table 2). The polyunsaturated linoleic acid, an omega-6 fatty acid, is present in hemp seed oil in a content of 55.6 g/100 g, and alpha-linolenic acid, a polyunsaturated omega-3 fatty acid, is present at 17.2 g/100 g. The ratio of the two EFAs is 3.38, closely approximating the 4.0 average ratio recommended by the World Health Organization (WHO), Sweden and Japan for the human diet.5

Conveniently, hemp seed oil is also one of the only food oils to contain the direct metabolites of linoleic and alpha-linolenic acid--gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) and stearidonic acid (SDA), respectively. Because of this, it can circumvent the impaired EFA metabolism and physical compromise that can result from genetic factors, intake of other fats, aging, and lifestyle patterns.

By contrast with unsaturated fat, only 6.6% of the total calories in shelled hemp seed come from saturated fat--a percentage that contrasts sharply with the 13 to 14% of saturated fat calories in the modern American diet.6 This gives hemp seed oil a polyunsaturated-to-saturated fat ratio of 9.7, in comparison to the current ratio of 0.44 in the American diet,6 and indicates that consuming even a small portion of hemp seed oil daily can contribute strongly to bringing this dietary imbalance back toward the U.S. Senate Select Committee recommended goal of 1.0.


Hemp Protein

Besides providing the human EFAs and having a favorable unsaturated-to-saturated fat ratio, hemp seed is an excellent dietary source of easily digestible, gluten-free protein. Its overall protein content of 34.6 g/100 g is comparable to that of soy beans and better than that found in nuts, other seeds, dairy products, meat, fish, or poultry.

Hemp protein provides a well-balanced array of the 10 essential amino acids for humans. An important aspect of hemp seed protein is a high content of arginine (123 mg/g protein) and histidine (27 mg/g protein), both of which are important for growth during childhood, and of the sulfur-containing amino acids methionine (23 mg/g protein) and cysteine (16 mg/g protein), which are needed for proper enzyme formation. Hemp protein also contains relatively high levels of the branched-chain amino acids that are important for the metabolism of exercising muscle.


Other Hemp Nutrients

The carbohydrate content of shelled hemp seed is 11.5% and its sugar content is 2%. Of the shelled hemp seed carbohydrate, 6% is in the form of fiber. The fiber content of hemp seed flour is 40%, which is the highest of all commercial flour grains. In addition to containing the basic human nutrient groups, hemp foods have a high content of antioxidants (92.1 mg/100g) in the form of alpha-, beta-, gamma-, and delta-tocopherol and alpha-tocotrienol. Additionally, hemp seed contains a wide variety of other vitamins and minerals.


Hemp in Health and Disease Prevention

The high content of omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids, and the relatively high phytosterol content of hemp foods, make them beneficial to cardiovascular health.7 Numerous human and animal studies have shown that substitution of polyunsaturated for saturated fats can reduce the risk of sudden cardiac arrest 8 and fatal cardiac arrhythmia,9 as well as reducing blood cholesterol levels and decreasing the cellular proliferation associated with atherosclerosis.10 A high polyunsaturated-to-saturated fat ratio, especially when it includes linoleic acid, has also been positively associated with reduced arterial thrombosis.11 Additionally, phytosterols, of which hemp seed contains 438 mg/100g, have been shown to reduce total serum cholesterol by an average of 10% and low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol by an average of 13%.12

Polyunsaturated fatty acids, and especially GLA, have also been found beneficial in treating various human cancers,13-17 and studies have shown that phytosterols may offer protection against colon, breast, and prostate cancers.18

Besides the importance of a proper dietary ratio of linoleic to alpha-linolenic acid in maintaining the polyunsaturated fatty acid composition of neuronal and glial membranes,19 membrane loss of polyunsaturated fatty acids has been found in such neurodegenerative disorders as Alzheimer's and Parkinson's diseases, and it has been suggested that a diet with a proper balance of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids may help delay or reduce the neurologic effects of these diseases.20 A fatty acid preparation with a ratio of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids of 4, which is practically identical to that in hemp oil, has been shown to improve the quality of life of Alzheimer's disease patients.21

Additionally, GLA has been found effective for treating rheumatoid arthritis and active synovitis,22-24 and the GLA and vitamin D content of hemp foods may make them beneficial in preventing and treating osteoporosis.25 Moreover, supplementation with products containing EFAs has been found capable of reversing scaly skin disorder, inflammation, excessive epidermal water loss, itch, and poor wound healing caused by EFA deficiency,26 and GLA has been shown to be beneficial for atopic eczema and psoriasis.27

*sorry about the long drawn out article...but i couldnt have said it better...if anyone would like to try the hemp seed nuts of hemp seed oil please pm me and i will send you some samples*


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Just smoke it!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Just smoke it!!!



This is what i dealt with everyday for 2 years when i worked at the company 
Dero i would have expected more from someone like you...a CANADIAN...SHEESH 


 Will I get 'high' eating your Hemp Foods & Oils?

No. Eating hemp foods & oils will not get you "high". MANITOBA HARVEST??? Hemp Foods & Oils are made with a variety of hemp seed that has undetectable amounts of THC. These special hemp seeds are further cleaned and processed to ensure that all MANITOBA HARVEST??? Hemp Foods & Oils have 0.00% THC.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

But it is true the side effect of hemp is non existant,no THC present in there...


What company are you talking of?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

Hemp and Pot are two totally different things.

Hemp that is produced for food products start off with a seed that has virtually no THC in it to begin with...or as Cannucks would call it "bunk weed" (that was a joke).

The Manitoba Havest Hemp Food Products was that first company allowed to ship hemp food across to the USA because of the 0.001% THC content. If you were to eat 29lbs of the nuts you may get a high...it would be called a fat high that would make you go nuts...but sorry to say that would be it.

Believe me i used to consume 4 tbsp of oil a day, 1 cup of the nuts and 1/2 cup of the butter.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the imfo... I knew of the diff but not the stats!!





(not just a pretty face ...Yes that was also a joke,I knew that!!)


----------



## loki (Aug 22, 2003)

so are there any downsides to having thc in your system? i go through about 7 grams of hydro in a month or so.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

having THC in your system may cause you your job if you get tested...other than that i am all cool with a little smokey smokey now and again...hey i am Canadian


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha,ha,ha... 
Don't you go starting false rumours about us Cannucks there J!!!


Don't bogart that reefer...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

bargart the reefer 

no false rumors here Dero...your  just in denial


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Moi,in denial????Naw!!!
Who opened the clawset door???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

what hiding in your closet hun? A HUGE WEED PLANT


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> having THC in your system may cause you your job if you get tested...other than that i am all cool with a little smokey smokey now and again...hey i am Canadian


Shit the way drug test are thrown around here in New England I could never use hemp.  Most jobs around here require testing. 

 I never cared for pot, always made me eat way too, uncontrollable stupid laughter and then an hour later I was out like a light.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

well if you smoke weed you will test positive...if you eat hemp you wont.

there is more THC in your body from being 1 mile away from someone who is smoking then if you eat the hemp foods.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2003)

> Just to add, my employer does routine drug testing. They put out a pamphlet that states that using hemp oil MAY cause false positives. (read: YOUR ASS IS FIRED).
> 
> Just throwing that out for anyone that may want to heed it. No idea if it's based in fact, but I'm not willing to lose my job over it either.



That is what I thought but thats a quote from Stickboy I read the other day.  

I can't take the chance either.


----------



## Dero (Aug 23, 2003)

Imagine if they would start doing TCH testing in the entertainment industry   
There would be NO SHOWS...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That is what I thought but thats a quote from Stickboy I read the other day.
> 
> I can't take the chance either.



thats cool if you dont want to take a chance...however watch who your standing next to at the club as well...cause like i said the company where i get my hemp products for have virtually 0.001% THC...damn i geuss i am never going to the states


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2003)

good readin.


----------



## Willing to work (Aug 25, 2003)

*Im from Manitoba*

Pot and Hemp are almost the same thing. A hemp plant and a pot plant look exactly the same(Given they are the same strain), but when the pot plant flowers and becomes either male or female(mmmmm) the difference is well..........noticeable


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes the pot and hemp plant do look alike and are in the same family however the THC content (which is what we were talking about) is virtually non-exisitent once grown, cut, washed, and processed.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 25, 2003)

No wonder you love it so much LOL Get High and healthy same time LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

oh boy...you people will never learn  these jokes are soooooooo old


----------



## loki (Aug 26, 2003)

*...damn i geuss i am never going to the states*

well, you're welcome to texas as far as i'm concerned.  oh and if anyone is worried about drug testing for thc try uristat. it's about 6 bucks at the grocery store and there's enough for 3 uses. haven't failed a drug test yet.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey J bo

i have just bought some hemp oil here in the UK for 11 dollars for 500ml, as HAN said it was good, but i also take in fats from almond butter, olives, avacados, omega 3 eggs (2 yolks), and red meat, and some sunflower/olive oil sauces i.e pesto for chicken breasts etc

i also supplement with other efa's from olive oil, flax oil - daily occassionally fish oil and i use CLA - 8 caps daily, getting in around 100-120g efa's/fat per day, as im looking to add lean mass 

Would you say this is a good approach to take, whilst keeping costs down. in an ideal day i would have 2 tbsp olive oil, 2tbs flax, 2tbs hemp

Also I may actually drop the flax oil and just go with ground flaxseeds for the fibre and anti e effect.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 5, 2003)

from the research I have seen its good to incorporate alot of EFA's from different sources which it looks like you all have covered.  Hemp oil is good but it does lack some essential that others don't have so my suggestion is to have 1 TBSP FLAX, 1 TBSP hemp,  Olive oil, and whole eggs, SAfflower, Fish oils from salmon as well with CLA. So you have all ends covered !!


----------



## bigbrownbear (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks Han

youve got pm


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

Well i personally switch between Udo's oil (which contains all essential oil's in a blend) and hemp oil. Then nothing is ever lacking. 

BBB...4tbsp of fat a day is quite a bit though...what are your stats?


----------



## bigbrownbear (Sep 5, 2003)

i know youll completely disagree with the amount of fat that im having but ive been upping my cals now for 6weeks and havent gained any weight. ive been bashing this out with HAN, and at the mo i feel im just starting to gain some LBM finally, with an increase in efa cals esp olive oil.

my stats are 175lbs  7%  6ft 1


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

i just wanted to know thats all...the stats look good...i used to eat that much fat just did not know what your current condition was.


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 5, 2003)

*oil and temp*

you said that cooking the oil causes it to change?
so frying w/oil is no good?


btw, i just got some flax seed... and it taste like CRAP...why does it smell like fish?    will i do just as well with olive oil or canola?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

Flax oil is high in Omega 3 which you cannot get from olive oil.  Learn to deal with the flax or use hemp but your best choice is Fish Oil by far (those come in capsules)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: oil and temp*



> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> you said that cooking the oil causes it to change?
> so frying w/oil is no good?
> 
> ...



yes heating EFA's over 275 causes the fats to generate into "bad" fats. so fryin isnt good. i use olive oil to fry in however i never count that as a EFA source.

if the flax smells and tastes like crap, good chance its rancid. check your expiry and date processed times...make sure you keep them in the fridge once you open them


----------



## bigbrownbear (Sep 6, 2003)

j bo

u  said u used to eat that much fat - so what happened when u did?  and why dont you now? personally I feel so much more in an anaboic state when i have loads of good fat


----------

